# how to get two pigeons to mate..



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

i have two fantails(male and female) and they seem to dislike each other, especially the female...... i tried separating them from my loft in a cage but they do not mate, and more than two months has passed by. at first, the male tries to woo the female and attacks it, but the female moves away................ when i returned them back to the loft, i see female mating with another(not fantail) pigeon of mine but the male stays by itself................
please help me to get these pigeons to mate..!!


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

My only suggestion is taking away the other pigeons so she doesn't have a choice. Pigeons only want to have babies, thats what they live for. So if you put the two you want to mate in a cage sooner or later I think they would mate. But if she has other choices to choose from, the other fantail may not be her first choice. I can't wait for other to respond to your question and hear what they think you should do. min


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

It takes time to get each other mate.... just keep them separated and they will mate for sure....


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I have heard, but never tried. A Box cage thing. First your put them in little cage with a solid seperater between, so they can hear eachother, for like three days. then take that out then put a clear but solid seperater, so they can see and hear eachother. for a few days, then put a wire inbetween the two so they can see, hear, and touch. for a few more days. then you take the divider out, and they should mate. Maybe the time for each seperater is longer, but im not sure. I hope this helps.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Are you sure she's not mated to this other male?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sounds like she is mated to or has picked the other male to call her mate.. you will have to take her out and put her beside the cock fan for a few weeks where they can see each other but the hen will not get bullied, then put them together for awhile more and see if they match up...when/if they are mating then they have paired up... but from what I here sometimes you just can not force it so it could go either way... if you want to raise fans, buy a pair that are already mated up.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> sounds like she is mated to or has picked the other male to call her mate.. you will have to take her out and put her beside the cock fan for a few weeks where they can see each other but the hen will not get bullied, then put them together for awhile more and see if they match up...when/if they are mating then they have paired up... but from what I here sometimes you just can not force it so it could go either way... if you want to raise fans, buy a pair that are already mated up.


I agree. Sometimes they just don't like each other. And if she is mated to the other male, she probably won't be interested. Then in bringing them back into the loft with the other male, wouldn't that cause problems? Easier to get a mated pair.


----------

